# New guy....



## TestMe24 (May 21, 2015)

hey everyone.. Im Will. ive been a member here for a little while, just now deciding to make a post, since id like to be more active here in the future. 

A little background on me, Im 25, about 5'10. was active duty USMC from 2008-2012.  my job was extremely physically demanding on a daily basis so my diet was shit but i still stayed lean. training was sporatic and mixed in with unit PT. i only got to "Lift" maybe twice a week but still stayed strong and kept my size. again because of my job. When i got out in 2012, i went through a divorce, moved 14 hours away for a new job that had me on the road 9-13 hours a day. basically i got lazy, ate garbage, drank like a fish and forgot what a gym looked like. i had always been lean and fit up to that point. i ballooned from a lean 180 to an embarrasing 250lbs.

after talking about it for the longest time i decided 5 weeks ago to get back into training. Set my macros, no junk, no sugar, prep every meal. 

Im training Upper/Lower splits, with 3 days on 1 day off (on my off day i do a T25/P90X workout in the AM before work). i lift in the evening and do cardio every morning (alternating steady state and HIIT) so an example would be:

Mon: am: HIIT   pm: Upper
Tue:  am: steady,   pm: lower
Wed: am: HIIT,   pm: Upper
Thr:  am: P90x/T25
Fri:  am: Steady,   pm: Lower
Sat:  am: HIIT,   pm: Upper
Sun:  am: Steady,   pm: Lower

Diet is basically ketogenic. <10g/carbs/day. Im eating 170g/protien per day and fill the rest of my cals with fats. im eating 1000-1300cals/day. before you tell me thats too low, ill tell you that for me, it isnt. i have plenty of energy, im never hungry, and ive had steady strength gains over the last 5 weeks. if i feel the need to up them i will. im doing a 16:8 intermittent fast with a feeding window of noon to 8pm. since starting IF i have a much better feeling of general wellness.

as far as supplements i really only use whey isolate if im feeling to full or if i miss a meal and need to get it in. Ill occasionally take a BCAA shake when i wake up (before cardio) on HIIT days. i am also taking Phentermine. 1 a day.


Last time i weighed myself was yesterday evening and i came in at 225. clothing fits better, face has slimmed, strength/endurance is up, and all around better feeling of wellness. 

Feels good to be getting back in shape. ive never been "fat" before so this is my first time training for actual "weight loss" instead of just cutting. 

Anyway, thats me and where im at in my continuing fitness journey.  Just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. Im always open to learning to regiments and ideas. ive read alot on here already amd know there is a wealth of knowledge among the members.


----------



## Guillotine (May 21, 2015)

Welcome, man!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 21, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TestMe24 (May 21, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks guys!


Guillotine said:


> Welcome, man!!


----------



## brazey (May 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Scotz185 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## SUKS2BU (May 22, 2015)

Welcome.  I stayed on a similar diet for a long time until I got to the weight I wanted. Good luck.


----------



## Riles (May 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## TestMe24 (May 28, 2015)

Riles said:


> Welcome





toennee said:


> Welcome.  I stayed on a similar diet for a long time until I got to the weight I wanted. Good luck.





Scotz185 said:


> Thanks guys





brazey said:


> Welcome to the community!





Guillotine said:


> Welcome, man!!





johnsonl3872 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PROGRESS SO FAR


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome brother!


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 12, 2015)

*New g*

New guy from NH saying hello. I found this site many times searching for different things so this time I finally decided to join.


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

